# little black sugar ants



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

ok so i read all 4 posts on this issue.. I'm really new to frogs and worried.. these little blackish colored ants are in my house and i spoted 2 in my new tank i set up.. 
Im afraid these little guys wont die without boric acid, which im also afraid my new frogs might want to eat them and get sick... if i dont treat the ants are they ok for frogs to eat? they are super small and dont appear to be pavement ants or sugar ants from the pics i saw.. 
They love love love sugar (Ex. open can of nos was bad idea). I think they came in with fruit or somthing. 1-2mm max in size. I'll take more pics. oh when i smoosh them they smell like citrus(formic acid maybe?). I know a good ant nerd at a college that I'm going to take him some in a kill jar for id. They also almost never bite me. Untill I find out more, what should I do... I dont have the frogs yet.. but I'm considering a large frog for my first dart... Any ideas good or bad let me know... pm me if needed...

if i can get a decent camera pic ill try to add that as well


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

If you want to get rid of them you can use the dry ice method, there are several threads on it. But will kill any micro fauna you have established. I personally would just leave them and let the frogs eat them.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah i know about the dry ice idea, i also have access to a 20lb co2 tank that i use for freshwater planted tank...im sure i can kill them all but i also think with time new ones will sneak in. That is till i can find a better lid for the oddball size tank i have.. 54g corner the last back piece is black plastic and thats where they get through or the plastic joint between the 2 pieces of glass (the opening door flap). im hoping the free food idea is best... granted it might be 2-4 ants a day at worst, hopefully less...


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have some weird ants that hang out in my tanks no problems yet.


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

They like sugar, eh? If you're really worried, and/or feel like being entertained... get a butterwort. Keep in it's own pot. Place in viv. Wait for ant destruction. 









These guys don't look like much, but they are innocent little death makers. You will not want these near your FFs. Buh-bye flys! They'll live happily on your windowsill. Also, if you put it near the spot where ants are getting in (provided there's light) it _might_ work as a preventative measure.

Cheers!
-Caroline


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

if they dont take over the tank, no big deal. My imitators loved them. Then the ants tried to take over their viv. Not so good


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

talked with a friend about carniverous plants. and bladderwarts.. she doesnt think ants are attracted to them and that they need a winter period and mineralized soil. the list goes on and on... so im thinking that idea is out... she said somthing about vinigar water in a spraybottle.. but thats going to be an issue as well... as it wont kill them all but probbly make them move to anouther part of the house... im thinking the frogs will deal with whats in the tank but now i got to get them out of the house..


----------

